# Learning Spanish ~ Help!!



## Goldeneye (Nov 12, 2011)

..
.

We are planning on learning 'Castilian' Spanish and are having trouble choosing a CD/DVD series We would also like if there was some Catalán.


Living in Canada, the only courses available are all based on Latin American Spanish... We can order Roseta Stone Spanish(Spain) although the one in the stores is Latin American Spanish. 
We've heard some very mixed reviews for this series and given the expense were sure there must be other courses equally as good at a fraction of the cost..

Any Recommendations?

Thanks


----------



## Julesy (May 12, 2011)

Michel Thomas is very good. You can buy cd's or as an iPhone app.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Julesy said:


> Michel Thomas is very good. You can buy cd's or as an iPhone app.


Michael Thomas is easy to follow but i foudn he makes too many generalisations and applies rules but doesnt go into the exceptions enough which leads to mistakes later.. I think its ok for someone travelling but if you are settling then there is no substitution for lessons… better still talking with spaniards… some websites such as live mocha allow you to practice and be assessed by natives (although warning the spanish is mainly south american spanish!).


----------



## andmac (Nov 9, 2010)

Hi, I am going to offer MP3 lessons and grammar instruction via e-learning quizzes and interactive immersion though my website. The cost is really low, but the quality is high.

The link is below.

Also, I would recommend finding a Spanish native where you currently live and getting private lessons.


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

andmac said:


> Also, I would recommend finding a Spanish native where you currently live and getting private lessons.


That's easier said than done!

I've been asking under 30 Espanolas to help me out with a bit of oral for six years....with no luck.


----------



## andmac (Nov 9, 2010)

XTreme said:


> That's easier said than done!
> 
> I've been asking under 30 Espanolas to help me out with a bit of oral for six years....with no luck.


Hahaha!!!! ¡Suerte!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Look for past threads where there are loads of suggestions. Scroll to the end of this page and you'll a few suggwstions there.
I always recommend the BBC courses Mi Vida Loca and Spanish Steps. Excellent and free. Look here
BBC - Languages - Spanish: All you need to start learning Spanish
I thought Michael Thomas was Latin Spanish as well??


----------



## JulyB (Jul 18, 2011)

I liked Michel Thomas. Also I'd suggest Assimil Spanish With Ease, which is a good book with audio (make sure to get the CDs if you buy it) and teaches lots of vocabulary. It's available in Canada for sure - depending on where you are in B.C., obviously, or on Amazon if nowhere else.

It's Spain Spanish and everyone has very nice accents. An old-fashioned method but pretty painless and very useful.


----------



## Solwriter (Jan 10, 2012)

It depends how much Spanish you already know, but for beginners, I think the Rocket Spanish lessons are quite good (you can google them), as you can download them onto an MP3 and carry them around with you (and hopefully absorb them more).
I think they _may_ be more Latin than Spanish, but we found them useful as starters. 
But I think for beginners, _any_ start (as long as it's not too expensive) is good and gets you on the road to learning.
Once you have a basic grasp of the language, you will be in a better position to choose a more advanced course suitable for you.

Can't help you with Catalan though. Sorry.


----------



## Goldeneye (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks all for your responses and helpful suggestions, Pesky Wesky what a great link, I look forward to exploring it.

Being the impatient sort I've ordered a CD from Amazon, it sounds as if it's 'Spanish' rather than Latin American.. Will let you know what we think of it. Hubbies birthday tomorrow (guess that's today for you on GMT) So I can tell him he has a pressie on the way!! lol

I'm afraid our Spanish is limited to ordering a glass of wine, draught beer as well as an extensive list of favourite Tapa's!


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2012)

well worth the small investment is the practice makes perfect series of books, especially anything by Dorthy Richmond.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

This is my favourite resource - real people, real Spanish "as she is spoke" in Madrid. Podcasts are free, but you pay a small amount for the transcripts.

Learn Spanish with Notes in Spanish Podcasts!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

folklore said:


> well worth the small investment is the practice makes perfect series of books, especially anything by Dorthy Richmond.


Yes, these are brilliant - but again, they are based on American Spanish so for "car" they say _carro_ instead of _coche_ and for computer they use _computadora_ instead of _ordenador_.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Goldeneye said:


> Thanks all for your responses and helpful suggestions, Pesky Wesky what a great link, I look forward to exploring it.


It's got bigger and better since the last time I looked.
It's full of "real" Spanish, spoken with authentic Spanish accents. Check out the swearing section as even if you don't want to use those words, you'll certainly get a lot of exposure to them once you are here 
I can't say that you'll "learn Spanish" from them, but thwy will provide a great base on which to build


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

One thing I would point out is that there's no "one size fits all" language course....even if it's promoted as ES Spanish.
Simply because there are numerous variations of dialect according to location.
If you did an indepth Spanish course and them came to an extremely rural backwater like where I live, you'd be gobsmacked. You'd wonder what the hell they're saying because it would bear very little resemblance to what you've learned.
Think of learning formal English in a London language school and then going into inner city Glasgow.

You may think that people will actually still understand you if you're saying it correctly.....but my experience is in many cases they don't. Their ears are tuned in to their dialect in very rural areas and any slight deviation from their norm results in "¿Que?".

This isn't just applicable to the average people, even professionals are the same.
Two years ago I was telling somebody that the donkey had a problem with Flys and Mosquitoes....so I used the word "Moscas".
Which resulted in a totally bewildered look until I pronounced it "Mokka". And that somebody was the Dept of Agriculture Vet! 
It isn't just the way they say something.....they even leave parts of words out! 
Talawaygo _aka Hasta Luego!_


----------



## Solwriter (Jan 10, 2012)

XTreme said:


> Talawaygo _aka Hasta Luego!_


Or even 'aygo', if they're in a hurry!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Solwriter said:


> Or even 'aygo', if they're in a hurry!


_Talueyo _here (a hard G is too much effort).


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> _Talueyo _here (a hard G is too much effort).


alogo here


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

XTreme said:


> This isn't just applicable to the average people, even professionals are the same.
> Two years ago I was telling somebody that the donkey had a problem with Flys and Mosquitoes....so I used the word "Moscas".
> Which resulted in a totally bewildered look until I pronounced it "Mokka". And that somebody was the Dept of Agriculture Vet!
> It isn't just the way they say something.....they even leave parts of words out!
> Talawaygo _aka Hasta Luego!_


So true. Even the Canal Sur (local TV) presenters say mokka.


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Don't forget the mannerism and body language that has to accompany the words.....
Like "Po"......with a flick of the head like a horse turning away. (That's where it originated apparently so may only be used in equine regions).

And let's not forget "agua"...pronounced "agwaaaaaaaaa" which has to be delivered in a semi crouch like the Hunchback of Notre Dame and one eye closed like Long John Silver.

My particularly favourite is the perennial "tocame los huevos"....said without any "s" of course, and must be accompanied with a waving of hands in a raised arm position while simultaneously turning away and then back.

Also in this region to add more complication there are elements of Murciano involved....with the compulsory noise at the end of the last word like a clockwork toy running out of power....."Acabo" is......"Acaboooooooooooow" as in rhymes with "cow".

After the years I've spent here I now sound to people like a Frenchman (because of the melodious Welsh accent) impersonating a rural Spanish peasant. Which isn't exactly the persona I had in mind.

Though in short bursts I have got away with being mistaken for Andaluz but only by cutting out half the words, talking at 100mph without drawing breath, using excessive profanties and continually morphing from one ludicrous body position to another. 
Just too tiring to do on a regular basis.....but it's good shock value at the time when they find out they've been duped by a Guiri!


----------



## Solwriter (Jan 10, 2012)

XTreme said:


> Don't forget the mannerism and body language that has to accompany the words.....
> Like "Po"......with a flick of the head like a horse turning away. (That's where it originated apparently so may only be used in equine regions).
> 
> And let's not forget "agua"...pronounced "agwaaaaaaaaa" which has to be delivered in a semi crouch like the Hunchback of Notre Dame and one eye closed like Long John Silver.
> ...



I think that you can only understand the language here by understanding body language and tones of voice. We would have been completely lost without that.

I remember reading in one Learn Spanish book that "You only need to learn the basic key words in Spanish to get by". 
It went on to say "All you need to do is listen out for those key words and you will understand most conversations".
Utter Tosh!
Considering the speed most conversations are held in, the local phrases, and the clipping of many of those basic words, anyone relying on that method would be utterly confused!
And as for understanding "tocame los huevos", perhaps theyd think it was a lucky ritual involving eggs... like touching wood....


----------



## Tony R (Nov 7, 2010)

My wife got me all 5 levels of Rosetta stone on special offer- still pricey, but it suits my learning style and pace. It's total immersion- no english in the course and it makes you think about what you are saying. Previous comments on regional dialect are very true, but my place is in Catalonia and I can usually get my point across on what I've learned already. Some locals prefer only to speak Catalan anyway, and why not? 
Linguata do a short course, which is pretty cheap, for beginner's Catalan, but really you'd need to be out there and living among native speakers to truly tune in. I'm actually looking forward to it, even if I do end up sounding like Manuel from Fawlty Towers!


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Tony R said:


> My wife got me all 5 levels of Rosetta stone on special offer- still pricey, but it suits my learning style and pace.


I did look at Rosetta Stone briefly back in 2005.....and TBH I found it bewildering by teaching you stock phrases without any explanation of why it was that way.
I remember one of the first phrases was "El hombre está bailando"......well seven years later I've still not come across any dancing men. Not that they're a demographic that I actually search for, it has to be said.

Another one I checked out was "Shortcut to Spanish".....and that was another one reciting bizarre unrealistic phrases like "Hay un dictador en Cuba". And yes you guessed it, still no Cuban dictators appearing in my town, and very little opportunity to introduce that subject matter into conversations with locals.

The reality is there's no best way to learn Spanish.....only the way that works best for you. Look at anything and everything and take the best bits from each. 
Though IMO Michel Thomas's method and general structure is head and shoulders above the others. 

But there is no substitute for practice.....get out there, listen and speak.....and the more you mess it up, the more they'll take you to their heart.
As an example I walked into Dandy Moto in Murcia in 2006 and asked "Are my balls in that box?".....and by 2007 I'd progressed to walking into the chemist and announcing to everybody that I was a lesbian. Not that there's anything wrong with that in these enlightened times of course.


----------



## Tony R (Nov 7, 2010)

XTreme said:


> I did look at Rosetta Stone briefly back in 2005.....and TBH I found it bewildering by teaching you stock phrases without any explanation of why it was that way.
> I remember one of the first phrases was "El hombre está bailando"......well seven years later I've still not come across any dancing men. Not that they're a demographic that I actually search for, it has to be said.
> 
> Another one I checked out was "Shortcut to Spanish".....and that was another one reciting bizarre unrealistic phrases like "Hay un dictador en Cuba". And yes you guessed it, still no Cuban dictators appearing in my town, and very little opportunity to introduce that subject matter into conversations with locals.
> ...


Totally agree with you. There's no substitute for getting out and trying to speak to people. So far, I've found my Catalan neighbours very friendly and helpful and I'm sure they understand a good deal more english than they're letting on! However, when in Rome and all that... As to the Rosetta stone observations, I only found out there were two verbs for "to be" by cross referencing to another online spanish tutorial! There's definitely no magic bullet where languages are concerned. Love the challenge though.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2012)

Goldeneye said:


> ..
> .
> 
> We are planning on learning 'Castilian' Spanish and are having trouble choosing a CD/DVD series We would also like if there was some Catalán.
> ...


I tried going to a Spanish language school while I was in Spain in 2000. I went 5 days a week for 1 hour a day... at the end of several months I was unable to hold a conversation. 

Then, in 2003 I went to the Monterey Institute for International Studies in California - a school for translators & interpreters. They have 7 week intensives during the Summer: 5 days a week, 5 hours a day & if you do your homework that's another 7 to 10 hours a day. I returned to Spain and my fiends tell me my Spanish is excellent, although with an American accent. 

That cost me around $3,000 including room and board. That seems like a lot, but the results were worth it. And, it was enough to met, woe, and marry a lovely Spanish woman who promises I will lose my American accent!

Best of luck to you


----------



## Goldeneye (Nov 12, 2011)

XTreme said:


> But there is no substitute for practice.....get out there, listen and speak.....and the more you mess it up, the more they'll take you to their heart.
> As an example I walked into Dandy Moto in Murcia in 2006 and asked "Are my balls in that box?".....and by 2007 I'd progressed to walking into the chemist and announcing to everybody that I was a lesbian. Not that there's anything wrong with that in these enlightened times of course.



LOL ~ Although 'lost in translation' isn't reserved for foreign languages, when we first moved to Canada we were going to spend a day looking at a large number of properties, it was early morning and I noticed a rather large office supplies store was open so I sent DH in to grab a Pencil & rubber, we were running a tad late and in a hurry.. Hubby couldn't find any rubbers so he went up to the young girl assistant convo went like this..
"I'm in a hurry and need a rubber but I can't seem to find where they are"
Assistant: I'm sorry sir we don't sell them here
Hubby: Are you saying that in a shop this big you have no rubbers?
SORRY!!!!, I think rubbers mean something totally else in this part of world..
Assistant: Visably relaxing ~ Half way down Aisle 5 :biggrin1:


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Goldeneye said:


> LOL ~ Although 'lost in translation' isn't reserved for foreign languages, when we first moved to Canada we were going to spend a day looking at a large number of properties, it was early morning and I noticed a rather large office supplies store was open so I sent DH in to grab a Pencil & rubber, we were running a tad late and in a hurry.. Hubby couldn't find any rubbers so he went up to the young girl assistant convo went like this..
> "I'm in a hurry and need a rubber but I can't seem to find where they are"
> Assistant: I'm sorry sir we don't sell them here
> Hubby: Are you saying that in a shop this big you have no rubbers?
> ...


exactly the same happened to my then 7 year old daughter when we were living in the US - on her first day at school she asked her teacher for a rubber..................


----------



## chrisnation (Mar 2, 2009)

*Practice makes perfect*

I agree. This is an excellent series of books.

TIP. The books have exercises with blanks to fill in the answers. Don't use the blanks in the book! Even pencil leaves a clearly readable trace of the answer. 

Some of the books have perforated pages for the exercises. I pulled these out, put them in a binder and did the questions on a sheet of paper. That way you can do the exercises repeatedly without mucking up the question pages.

BTW. I did not get on AT ALL well with Michel Tomas. I listened to 6 CDs right through [I was on a long day's drive] and the whole 8 CD course went into the bin when I got home.

The problem? He instructs two live pupils [you are supposed to be the third] One of these, a bloke, is soooo s.l.o.w. and seemingly impenetrably thick that listening to him struggling to get things right is excruciating. You just wait for the longueres you will suffer as he trys to get his mouth around 'puedo'. You'll want to kill him to put him out of his misery.

I find the Auralog series very good - especially when I actually spend some time doing the work ! - 'Talk To Me' and ' Tell Me More'. They're interactive and excellent for pronunciation and comprehension. It's Castilliano, too.




folklore said:


> well worth the small investment is the practice makes perfect series of books, especially anything by Dorthy Richmond.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm here in the UK working my way slowly through Living Spanish, a book which has apparently been in publication for nearly 50 years. It suits me because it's very structured and grammar based, just the way I learned when I was at school, being of that era, and it's very good indeed. Some parts of the text, though, are unintentionally hilarious. The pupils (who clearly have great respect for their teacher) write in exercise books using a biro rather than using a felt tipped pen or a laptop. And use a blackboard as opposed to a Blackberry. Their homes have pretty iron railings outside the windows - absolutely no mention of high-rise flats. And there's strong emphasis on Farmer Manuel and his family. Its all very sweet and takes one back to another era but the experiences of OPs on the forum about certain phrases are resonating with me -


----------



## chrisnation (Mar 2, 2009)

*Happy Ever After*

$3000 and learning Spanish seems like the bargain of a lifetime to A] learn Spanish and B] "meet, 'woe' [lets make that woo - so much happier] and marry a lovely Spanish woman..."

Do they have a branch in Valencia?

Some people get on very well with home study. I'm useless. I shall pitch £1000-1200 at an 25 hr/week 8-10 week intensive with the Don Quijote school.




mysticsmick said:


> I tried going to a Spanish language school while I was in Spain in 2000. I went 5 days a week for 1 hour a day... at the end of several months I was unable to hold a conversation.
> 
> Then, in 2003 I went to the Monterey Institute for International Studies in California - a school for translators & interpreters. They have 7 week intensives during the Summer: 5 days a week, 5 hours a day & if you do your homework that's another 7 to 10 hours a day. I returned to Spain and my fiends tell me my Spanish is excellent, although with an American accent.
> 
> ...


----------



## Calas felices (Nov 29, 2007)

*Learning Spanish*

I found most 'courses' are related to academia and not to everyday Spanish. Who needs to learn how to buy a train ticket or an airline ticket for example. I found this site helpful - work at your own pace and choose what you want to learn (good translation tool too!).

SpanishDict | English to Spanish Translation, Dictionary & Translator | Diccionario y traductor inglés español


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Calas felices said:


> I found most 'courses' are related to academia and not to everyday Spanish. Who needs to learn how to buy a train ticket or an airline ticket for example. I found this site helpful - work at your own pace and choose what you want to learn (good translation tool too!).
> 
> SpanishDict | English to Spanish Translation, Dictionary & Translator | Diccionario y traductor inglés español


It's a great resource, but the tutorial videos are American and not presented by a native Spanish speaker. You can easily understand everything she says, but it will not prepare you for reality. 

I sincerely believe there is no substitute for actual conversation. If you aren't living in Spain and can't hook up with a "live" intercambio, these sites allow you to find Spanish people learning English so you can chat on Skype with and/or email them and help each other learn:

Learn Spanish Online at Lenguajero
Comunidad para el Intercambio de Idiomas en el Extranjero GRATUITA


----------



## pcrial (Sep 27, 2010)

XTreme said:


> One thing I would point out is that there's no "one size fits all" language course....even if it's promoted as ES Spanish.
> Simply because there are numerous variations of dialect according to location.
> If you did an indepth Spanish course and them came to an extremely rural backwater like where I live, you'd be gobsmacked. You'd wonder what the hell they're saying because it would bear very little resemblance to what you've learned.
> Think of learning formal English in a London language school and then going into inner city Glasgow.
> ...


Hello,

Having worked in global engineering before retirement, I did 32 projects in Spanish speaking countries. Initially, I took a university course in Spanish taught by an Argentinian college professor.

I have used "Rosetta Stone" software, Pimsleur, and numerous other tools to brush up, since sometimes there could be a year between trips, therefore I needed brush up.

For me, the best learning always occurred by total immersion. I learned the most by listening and conversing with people when no one spoke english. I lost 50% of my hearing during the Vietnam war. I'm certain I would be fluent in Spanish by now, if it were not for my hearing handicap. Dialects and local inflections as one travels about are a problem, but the length of exposure to the local dialect cures.

Cheers,


----------



## Kastym (Jan 18, 2012)

Hi, My wife and I downloaded a program called synergyspanish, we have found it very helpful for ourselves but not so much for our kids, aged 6 and 7, can anyone recommend a private teacher for children in the Alhaurin dela Torre area. They are enrolled in the school in El Romeral (which possibly has the most expensive uniform on the planet) the teachers are great and we are very happy but they do need the extra help with Spanish.

Thanks


----------



## livoshka (Sep 19, 2012)

I used Rosetta Stone and I only learned a limited vocabulary. I took a class and the teacher was terrible, so I didn't learn much of anything. I teach myself through reading and translating books. I've learned the most vocabulary through that Try it out. It definitely takes a lot of time and work, but you're not going to learn through just saying something 10 times without knowing it's real meaning.

My suggestion would be to get some spanish verb&grammar books, and learn the basic tenses and that, and then go on to increase your vocabulary. These things take time... I've been learning it for 2 years now and I am just starting to get comfortable with basic sentences.

Focus on castellano. Dialects you learn over time, and you don't need them until you've 'mastered' castellano, people will understand you anyway.


----------



## Derek H (Dec 7, 2008)

The problem? He instructs two live pupils [you are supposed to be the third] One of these, a bloke, is soooo s.l.o.w. and seemingly impenetrably thick that listening to him struggling to get things right is excruciating. You just wait for the longueres you will suffer as he trys to get his mouth around 'puedo'. You'll want to kill him to put him out of his misery.

I am trying to achieve his level. It's me n him against the, teachers pet, girlie.:clap2:

My missus thinks she can hear Michel's dentures clacking. Can't please all the people, all the time.


----------



## geedoubleyou (Sep 10, 2012)

My wife and I did a few CDs of Michel Thomas during long car journeys before we moved to Spain. While it is useful for getting you to build up sentences quickly I have a lot of reservations about the course in general. My biggest problem is that I am now seamingly incapable of forming a question in Spanish in any way other than, "Es posible decirme/darme/ para mi tomar" etc, etc. Our Spanish friends think it is hilarious.


----------



## dream on (Sep 26, 2010)

geedoubleyou said:


> My wife and I did a few CDs of Michel Thomas during long car journeys before we moved to Spain. While it is useful for getting you to build up sentences quickly I have a lot of reservations about the course in general. My biggest problem is that I am now seamingly incapable of forming a question in Spanish in any way other than, "Es posible decirme/darme/ para mi tomar" etc, etc. Our Spanish friends think it is hilarious.


Being well and truly 'immersed', none of our neighbours speak English, nor do they speak proper Spanish but their own blend of 'Andaluce'! It's hard enough to catch what they are saying without allowing for the fact that they drop all the 's's', run most words together and talk much too fast. That said they are friendly, happy to chat whether you can understand them or not, are delighted when I actually get a word right (me gutter! ie me guster) and are so generous with their veggies. I think they gleaned that we were having trouble selling our UK house and were hard up cos they are obviously concerned that we might starve! At the moment my diet is 75% giant tomatoes!


----------



## amy24 (Sep 25, 2012)

I found that practise was key. If i didnt practise what i learnt in class, no matter how much i understood it, i wouldnt be able to use it effectively in real life. 
Although since moving from Navarra, where i found people pretty easy to understand, to Marbella i am beginning to think that they are not even speaking the same language down here as i cant understand much at all yet!


----------



## geedoubleyou (Sep 10, 2012)

amy24 said:


> I found that practise was key. If i didnt practise what i learnt in class, no matter how much i understood it, i wouldnt be able to use it effectively in real life.
> Although since moving from Navarra, where i found people pretty easy to understand, to Marbella i am beginning to think that they are not even speaking the same language down here as i cant understand much at all yet!


Hi Amy. Where did you live in Navarra? 

Having been here a year I am only just getting used to the fact that the "d" gets dropped from the participal of "-ar" verbs and that conditionals seem to be strange mixtures apart from the usual 1st, 2nd and 3rd. Also I think I have just about perfected the pronunciation of "luego" as "logo". Having said all that, it is certainly true that the Navarros are, in general, much easier to understand than some other regions of the country.


----------



## geedoubleyou (Sep 10, 2012)

geedoubleyou said:


> Hi Amy. Where did you live in Navarra?
> 
> Having been here a year I am only just getting used to the fact that the "d" gets dropped from the participal of "-ar" verbs and that conditionals seem to be strange mixtures apart from the usual 1st, 2nd and 3rd. Also I think I have just about perfected the pronunciation of "luego" as "logo". Having said all that, it is certainly true that the Navarros are, in general, much easier to understand than some other regions of the country.


Oh... and adding "-ico", "-ito" or "-illo" onto nearly every single noun. Another way to help make a language impenatrable to non-locals.


----------



## amy24 (Sep 25, 2012)

geedoubleyou said:


> Hi Amy. Where did you live in Navarra?
> 
> Having been here a year I am only just getting used to the fact that the "d" gets dropped from the participal of "-ar" verbs and that conditionals seem to be strange mixtures apart from the usual 1st, 2nd and 3rd. Also I think I have just about perfected the pronunciation of "luego" as "logo". Having said all that, it is certainly true that the Navarros are, in general, much easier to understand than some other regions of the country.


I lived in Pamplona for 2 years. From what i can tell i think luego is pronounced logo everywhere, as they say it like that here too...if they bother to even say that much. Ive been here just over a month and already im starting to drop s's from the end of words...
Where in Navarra do you live?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

amy24 said:


> I lived in Pamplona for 2 years. From what i can tell i think luego is pronounced logo everywhere, as they say it like that here too...if they bother to even say that much. Ive been here just over a month and already im starting to drop s's from the end of words...
> Where in Navarra do you live?


you're right - hasta luego sounds more like _ta logo _around here too


----------



## amy24 (Sep 25, 2012)

geedoubleyou said:


> Oh... and adding "-ico", "-ito" or "-illo" onto nearly every single noun. Another way to help make a language impenatrable to non-locals.


nouns and names... i was amita while i lived there haha but its only like how they use ito/ita when they talk about baby animals (gato/ gatito etc) and i think that's the same everywhere? i learnt from a spanish teacher who was very insistent that we didnt pick up any bad habits and we were marked wrong if we spoke 'local'. I just hated the way places would use spanish words but with basque spelling....until you say it out loud you may never realise it's the same word


----------



## geedoubleyou (Sep 10, 2012)

amy24 said:


> I lived in Pamplona for 2 years. From what i can tell i think luego is pronounced logo everywhere, as they say it like that here too...if they bother to even say that much. Ive been here just over a month and already im starting to drop s's from the end of words...
> Where in Navarra do you live?


Hi Amy. We´re in Tudela. We´ve only been here for a year so far but will probably stay for another couple. How did you like Pamplona? We go up to spend the day there quite often at the weekends and really like it. We would have probably preferred there truthfully but I work in Castejón and couldn´t really face the commute.


----------



## dream on (Sep 26, 2010)

Hi Anyone,
Here in Jaen they run a really useful 'groupo' where Spanish and brits can get together to learn each others language. It's free and held at the library at Martos (12kms from us.). They supply dictionaries and help sheets and just let you get on with it; no formal lessons at all. Our current intake consists of 20 Spanish and 8 Brits, so they share us out. Here, at least the locals are desperate to learn English and we are in demand! After a year I've learned quite a bit of useful real-life Spanish, and made a lot of Spanish friends as well as getting help like finding a really good and inexpensive mechanic, and getting someone volunteering to translate for us at the Spanish work and pensions place! Why not start one at your local library, you might be surprised at the interest.


----------



## amy24 (Sep 25, 2012)

geedoubleyou said:


> Hi Amy. We´re in Tudela. We´ve only been here for a year so far but will probably stay for another couple. How did you like Pamplona? We go up to spend the day there quite often at the weekends and really like it. We would have probably preferred there truthfully but I work in Castejón and couldn´t really face the commute.


I really enjoyed my time there. There's not a lot going on but I had a good group of friends and I kinda liked seeing the same faces out and about. Has everything you need from a city but it's still small enough to get around easily. I would have liked to stay but it wouldn't have been good for my career. How's Tudela? Is that the town on the way to Olite? I always get confused between Tudela and Tafalla:confused2:


----------



## geedoubleyou (Sep 10, 2012)

amy24 said:


> I really enjoyed my time there. There's not a lot going on but I had a good group of friends and I kinda liked seeing the same faces out and about. Has everything you need from a city but it's still small enough to get around easily. I would have liked to stay but it wouldn't have been good for my career. How's Tudela? Is that the town on the way to Olite? I always get confused between Tudela and Tafalla:confused2:


Tudela is pretty good, thanks; although even smaller than Pamplona, the amenities are all good for a young family. Tafalla is the one on the road from Pamplona to Olite and Tudela is the town right at the bottom of Narvarra. I guess it is pretty well located right between Pamplona and Zaragoza and with good access to Bilbao and San Sebastian, in the car, and Madrid and Barcelona direct on the train. 

(Sorry to all for going so long off topic on this thread).


----------



## JaneyO (Sep 24, 2012)

suggest you look at www.shortcut to spanish (Marcus Santamaria) easier way to learn than loads of grammar , online lessons not too expensive.


----------



## pauldrums777 (Aug 6, 2012)

I've used Michel Thomas and Pimsleur. They are both similar and together I believe the compliment each other well, it's all audio based so just finger on the pause button and off you go, I practice whilst driving alot ( driving is my job) 
Michel Thomas is excellent for understanding you know.. like, the way things are the grammar etc and he implies some nice memory hooks and rules you can use.
check out shared talk dot com Language Exchange Community - Practice Foreign Language too there's plenty of spanish people wanting to learn english there and its free. Personally I wouldn;t even bother with Rosetta stone, or if you do Buy it second hand or something as its a rip off! PLUS it can only be installed on one computer apparently, hmm actually that leads me to think you can;t buy it second hand haha 
buena suerte! good luck!


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

I am from Pamplona, born there. We do speak quite well, in comparison to other parts of Spain like Extremadura or Andalucía, even if I say so myself. lol! Only thing is whenever we went away, somewhere in Spain, they will always ask us to speak louder, as we do tend to speak quietly, unlike in Extremadura, for example, where everybody shout and you think they are telling you off for something you have done.


----------

